# Kodlix GN41 - Intel UHD Graphics 600



## Adrien2002 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello,

I bought a mini-PC, a Kodlix GN41 but I don't know if FreeBSD is compatible with it. Actually, I installed Arch Linux on it and it perfectly supports that machine but I don't like GNU/Linux so much, I would prefer to run FreeBSD.

*Intel(R) Celeron(R) N4100 CPU @ 1.10GHz (Gemini Lake)
∟ Intel UHD Graphics 600

Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller*

I want it to run X.org with acceleration. It won't be used as a server. Does FreeBSD support _Intel UHD Graphics 600_ ?

Thank you for taking time to read 
Actually, I have a 2013 gaming laptop running FreeBSD so perfectly and I wish to continue with this new machine.


----------

